# SEOUL | Magok The Land Park | 13 fl | App‎



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Office building near Magok Stn. The project is situated alongside a proposed botanic park, expected to be the largest in Asia.
Perhaps the most interesting feature is the skybridge that connects the 13th floor of each building; a unique addition considering the low height of the office towers.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

this project located on C3-1, 2, 5 block
land size 7,095m2
construction company by DOOSAN 
now THIS BUILDING SELLING ON market


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://blog.naver.com/hje1885/221008787196


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
thanks photos quote but that is LG


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Now Completed*










https://blog.naver.com/carseopro/221131975908


----------

